# charging for deep sedation in Emergency Dept



## rodriguj (Jun 11, 2010)

I am trying to set up charges for deep sedation when done in the Emergency Department using two Emergency Dept Physicians.  The fx codes that include anesth in their descriptions are no problem.  But, what about for Cardioversion procedures or other fx procedures that don't have "anesth" in their descriptions.  Also for complicated lac repairs done on special needs patients or children?  Any guidance would be appreciated.  Thanks, J


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 11, 2010)

In the article below it says that codes that state "with anesthesia" or "requiring anesthesia" refer to if general, regional or Monitored anesthesia care. Are you sure this was deep sedation that was performed by ER doctor or was it  moderate sedation billed in your case as 99149-99150. If it was moderate sedation then the CPT w/ anesthesia would be incorrect. 


https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=6244

Anesthesia reporting for codes specifying "with anesthesia" 
CPT Assistant, Special 2006 Page: 2 Category: 
Related Information
Anesthesia 

Question:

Do the phrases "with anesthesia" or "requiring anesthesia" in CPT code descriptors preclude the reporting of anesthesia codes?

AMA Comment:

It should be noted that there are certain CPT code descriptors in the CPT codebook that include the phrases "with anesthesia" or "requiring anesthesia." These phrases indicate that the work involved in performing that procedure requires anesthesia, whether it is general anesthesia, regional anesthesia, or monitored anesthesia care. The appropriate anesthesia code is reported separately. Moderate (conscious) sedation is not an anesthesia service.


----------



## rodriguj (Jun 11, 2010)

no this is truly Deep sedation, not moderate or conscious sedation


----------

